# One old toilet



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

That is neat!

Any idea how old that is? Gotta be early 20th century.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Wow, that's cool. Where are they from? And why has it taken so long for them to be replaced? Is there a name anywhere in them?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Did they still flush


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

The environmentalists definately would not approve of those tanks


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Great pictures. Never seen anything like that.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Are those Vogels?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Are those Vogels?


Yes that's Vogel -- But the newest of the old.

The tanks on the earlier ones were rivited tanks.

Probably sill have some fuller balls around and stem packings ...

They were a frost free toilet and usually found on a back porch

A cast iron trap with a clamp-on cleanout usually found in a pit or basement. Worked on many, questions ask me,


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

The amount of shiot those guys have taken!


----------



## rthiede03 (Jan 20, 2013)

those are awesome crappers


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I went there for an estimate on a furnace. 

I saw those toilets and was blown away. Never seen such an old toilet before. It was in the basement of an old church that's not being used that much.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

There's some old houses built in the early 1900's that have them. The last one I saw was enameled cast iron if I remember correctly. It was in an outside room that didn't have a sink or other plumbing, just cement walls and a door. I was told it was for the domestic help to use.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

It looks like both seats are broke in the same place, kindove odd, manufacture warranty?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> It looks like both seats are broke in the same place, kindove odd, manufacture warranty?


 By the same heavy person??


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Yes that's Vogel -- But the newest of the old.
> 
> The tanks on the earlier ones were rivited tanks.
> 
> ...


 


You say they are frost free? How do they keep the trap from freezing?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> You say they are frost free? How do they keep the trap from freezing?


Leave the pee in there..


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Yes that's Vogel -- But the newest of the old.
> 
> The tanks on the earlier ones were rivited tanks.
> 
> ...


I have only ever heard of frost-free toilets. Pretty cool, as far as old toilets go.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

josalbert said:


> In 1596, a flush toilet was invented.


 Wrong again... don't post again til you do a FULL intro...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> You say they are frost free? How do they keep the trap from freezing?



There was no trap in the toilet, the trap was below frost or in a heated basement -- sometimes the trap was 3' away from the toilet. Same with the water the valve was below frost. Closest thing today would be a free standing yard hydrant. When you sat on a Vogel the U shape brackets on the seat lifted the disk [where the word Vogle is], that lifted the rod and opened the valve. Water would run until the tank was full. When you were done -- and stood up -- Woosh was all you heard and the tank emptied until the next use.
There was one on our back porch at home I used it whenever - - summer or winter never a problem, you had to dump a little pine oil down the 4" cast iron above the trap every so often.


----------

